# Hund freistellen, aber wie?



## Pepper21 (5. August 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin absoluter Photoshopeinsteiger und somit absoluter Anfänger. Ich möchte gerne von einem Foto einen Hund freistellen.
Ich habe es mit dem Zauberstab versucht damit sieht es aber sehr fransig und schlecht aus. Könnt Ihr mir da weiterhelfen?

Viele Grüße

Tigger21


----------



## Frapet (5. August 2005)

Hast du schon mal die Suchfunktion des Forums probiert? Da gibt es tausend Antworten auf die Frage "Freistellen".


----------



## Pepper21 (5. August 2005)

Ja habe ich, aber nichts hat mir geholfen das ich die leicht stehenden Haare am Nacken und Kopf gut hinkriege.


Tigger21


----------



## Vale-Feil (5. August 2005)

also als Photoshop Einsteiger, zu denen ich auch gehöre ist es denke ich zu schwer so exakt die Häärchen freizustellen. DU kannst natürlich versuchen. Die Tolleranz vom Zauberstab runterzusetzen und zu hoffen, dass es dann geht oder mit der Vektor Maske, was ich aber selber noch nicht verstehe.


----------



## Pepper21 (5. August 2005)

Hallo Vale-Feil!
Da sagst du was, das mit der Vektor Maske habe ich auch noch nicht so ganz verstanden.
Habe die Toleranz beim Zauberstab auf 5 heruntergesetzt wird leider auch noch nicht wirklich besser  . Aber einen versuch war es Wert. Trotzdem danke für den Tipp!

Tigger21


----------



## xelix (5. August 2005)

Ich habe es auch noch mal versucht.
  Zuerst habe ich alles ganz grob mit Polygon-Lasso Freigestellt.
  Dann habe ich ein Radiergummi genommen (Deckkraft 100%) und kleinere Stellen beseitigt.
 Die Deckkraft des Radiergummis auf ganz niedrig stellen (vllt. 20%) und einen Großen weichen Pinsel ausgewählt, und die Konture nachzeichnen.

  Hier das Bild: (Ist vielleicht ein bischen lieblos ;-P)


----------



## Vale-Feil (5. August 2005)

so PROFIS jetzt seid ihr gefragt. Wie geht das denn jetzt wirklich richtig?


----------



## Vale-Feil (5. August 2005)

So ich habs jetzt auch nochmals versucht. Hier mein Ergebnis


----------



## Pepper21 (5. August 2005)

Hi Wow! 

Das is ja richtig super geworden. Wenn ich es noch weichzeichnen möchte muss ich da den
Gaußscher Weichzeichner verwenden und welche Einstellung würdet Ihr mir empfehlen?

Tigger21


----------



## Vale-Feil (5. August 2005)

musste ausprobieren. So wies dir halt am besten gefällt ich würde so im Bereich zwischen 0 - 2 Arbeiten. Vielleicht 0,5


----------



## cyberium (8. August 2005)

hallo! filter->extrahieren! dat is gut!


----------



## Vale-Feil (8. August 2005)

@cyberium meins wurde mit dem Filter gemacht.


----------



## digital art (9. August 2005)

hier dein hund auf die schnelle.
Den Hintergrund habe ich gelb gemacht du kannst die die Farbe selber ändern mit z.B. STRL+U. Gruß


----------



## Oktavia (9. August 2005)

Hier mein ergebnis:
Ich habe den Hintergrund mit dem Zauberstab freigestellt. Dann die Auswahl umgekehrt, etwas verkleinert und eine weiche Auswahlkante gemacht. Dann umgewandelt in eine Ebene und den Hintergrund gefüllt.
Mit ein wenig Nacharbeit im Maskierungsmodus und etwas experiementieren bei den Pixeln beim Verkleinern und der weichen Kante, kommt man denke ich zu einem ganz brauchbaren Ergebnis.
LG Oktavia


----------



## digital art (9. August 2005)

Das  sieht gut aus, mein Hund   würde genaoso gut aussehen, aber setzr ihn auf einen gelben hintergrund. Dan sieht man wie genau das bearbeitet worden ist.
Gruß


----------



## rundes kipfal (9. August 2005)

Jetzt lasst doch den armen Hund in Frieden!

  Wie würdet Ihr euch fühlen, wenn ihr ständig von jemanden anders, auf einer andere Art und Weise freigestellt werden würdet?


----------



## Oktavia (9. August 2005)

digital art hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das sieht gut aus, mein Hund würde genaoso gut aussehen, aber setzr ihn auf einen gelben hintergrund. Dan sieht man wie genau das bearbeitet worden ist.
> Gruß


 
Geht ja nicht darum welcher Hund nu der schönere ist. Ich wollt eben einfach nur anzeigen, das ich ne andre Bearbeitung gewählt hätte.
Anbei nochmal auf gelb. Ist auch nicht perfekt, aber wirkt eben anders .


----------



## digital art (10. August 2005)

Nien, darum geht es nicht, sondern wenn er den Hund auf einen z.B. weisen Hintergrund haben möchte dann ist es wichtig dass es auch da funktioniert. 
Gruß


----------

